# One day behind the lathe.....



## Schroedc (Jul 30, 2014)

So as you all know, I've been scrambling to make up inventory after my vacation last week. I started out the day turning up some shop pencils and a few stoppers, then at 12:30 the mailman delivered a package from one of my suppliers with some parts I needed to restock several other items so fired up the bandsaw, drill, and lathe and went all crazy. I think it's time to pack up and head home......

PS- there were also a dozen PSI Vertex Fountain pens that got done but the picture appears to have vanished from my phone. I'll take some nice shots on Friday of those.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 30, 2014)

35 pens and 6 stoppers in one day? I ain't nuttin u da man a machine

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 30, 2014)

Yep, you been busy!
Great looking items with great looking timbers.
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Final Strut (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow Colin you have been super busy. Very nice collection. What kit did you use for the group in the last pic? Are the caps on those magnetic?


----------



## SENC (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow. Just imagine how much you could accomplish in front of the lathe! Are you amphibious?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 31, 2014)

SENC said:


> Wow. Just imagine how much you could accomplish in front of the lathe! Are you amphibious?




Yep, I swim some.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 31, 2014)

Final Strut said:


> Wow Colin you have been super busy. Very nice collection. What kit did you use for the group in the last pic? Are the caps on those magnetic?




PSI Presimo kit, the cap screws on, I just hadn't put the caps on.


----------



## SENC (Jul 31, 2014)

SENC said:


> Wow. Just imagine how much you could accomplish in front of the lathe! Are you amphibious?


I posted this and forgot my reference is largely regional, so for clarification:

We once had a very talented young basketball player at NC State named Chris Washburn... top flignt prospect, etc. Super nice young guy by all appearances, but not the sharpest knife in the drawer. Perhaps that is unfair, maybe just not so well educated as the typical college student. Chris was a talented scorer and had developed a reputation as a guy who needed to drive to his right (or left, I can't remember) to score, so one night an opposing team schemed to shut him down going in that direction and give him the other. Well, he torched them going the other direction. A sideline reporter grabbed him immediately after the game and asked him about overcoming the other team's game plan and inquired about whether he knew he could do that. His response is well-known throughout the ACC region. With a big, proud smile, he responded "I can dribble-drive right and dribble-drive left and score both ways. I must be amphibious or something!"

So, being amphibious is oft-repeated in this neck of the woods when someone can do something left and right-handed, frontwards and backwards - or in your case jut as well behind the lathe as in front of it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 31, 2014)

That makes more sense now @SENC ... I kept wondering if somehow he had maybe had an autocorrect fail and initially had lake or something. Haha.

Pens and stoppers look awesome @Schroedc

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 31, 2014)

I had no idea what you meant Henry but wasn't going to ask, figuring I just didn't get it. The story is funny.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 31, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> That makes more sense now @SENC ... I kept wondering if somehow he had maybe had an autocorrect fail and initially had lake or something. Haha.
> 
> Pens and stoppers look awesome @Schroedc


That or I was having a Tony-moment.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## james johnson (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice job! I wish I could be that efficient with my time!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 1, 2014)

SENC said:


> So, being amphibious is oft-repeated in this neck of the woods when someone can do something left and right-handed, frontwards and backwards - or in your case jut as well behind the lathe as in front of it!



As my high-school buddy used to say, "I'd give my right arm to be ambidextrous."

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 1, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> PSI Presimo kit, the cap screws on, I just hadn't put the caps on.



These look great -- might have to try them when I get through the tray full of kits waiting for me to pay attention.

Nice work all around

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

